# Andhra Pradesh people post here



## vamsi360 (Dec 13, 2008)

I just wanted to know how many here in this forum are from Andhra Pradesh.
If you are indeed from A.P please post your name, where are you studying, which city.
Hope this builds up......

I -----> Achanta Vamsi Subhash 
           B.Tech 2nd year IT
           GITAM University
           Vishakhapatnam


----------



## azzu (Dec 16, 2008)

iam From Eluru A.p
Studying 12th 
Sb Junior college
Eluru

 Iam Basically frm Nalgonda Dist (a.p) but studyin here coz of Dads Transfer


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 16, 2008)

where in eluru?
I am from eluru and I am studying my engineering in Vizag?
Which college ? Sb? I havent heard about it.Where is it?
Where do you live in eluru?


----------



## azzu (Dec 16, 2008)

Iam from Shanivarupeta Opp The famous St Anns Womens  degree college
and Sree bharathi Junior college (sb touch up  ) u shud hav heard about the Sree bharathi school ..
and ur From ?


----------



## Coool (Dec 17, 2008)

iam 4m hyderabad
Studying inter 1st year [11th class]..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 17, 2008)

me too from hyd


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm 1/3 Andhra guy. Seriously. My mother tongue is telugu.


----------



## iyuvabharat (Dec 17, 2008)

i am 2nd yr ece sreenidhi engineering college, hyderabad.


----------



## azzu (Dec 18, 2008)

nice to see many Andhra guys out here
Dheeraj wat do u mean by 1/3 Andhra guy
Niku Telugu vachcha ?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ Heh, long story. I know telugu, just a little bit though, for surviving in andhra but cant talk fluently.


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 19, 2008)

arey azzu 1/3 guy ki telugu vacchu ani chappadu kada.....

naku inta mandi telugu vallani chusina taruvata anandamga vundi

Please post your college,location and course of study also....


----------



## azzu (Dec 22, 2008)

12 th 
M.P.C
Azeem My name  (Azzu (AJJU) nickname)
sree bharathi college
Vamsi Anna Where r u frm i Eluru 
Gitam College ?? 
looks like ur a Geek in Studies


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 23, 2008)

actually I was not intending to join in EAMCET as I was dreaming to join in IIT, AIEEE, BITS and when the results came I got merit list in IIT, 15k in AIEEE and 2k in EAMCET and 290 odd in BITS. I thought of attending BITS and IISER but on my parent's force I got settled with EAMCET. If I would have studied for EAMCET I think my rank could be in 100s.


----------



## azzu (Dec 23, 2008)

vamsi360 said:


> If I would have studied for EAMCET I think my rank could be in 100s.


STRICTLY STUDY GENIUS THEN

Iam deing to get gud Percent In The Boards


----------



## chicha (Dec 26, 2008)

i am from vizag too, but now i am in bangalore with my parents. I studied only i think 1st grade there. but keep visiting.


----------



## azzu (Dec 26, 2008)

yeah Chicha i think once with talked about this r8 ?


			
				gopi_vbboy said:
			
		

> Matt Damon is the one


strict matt damon fan here Tooo 


			
				coool said:
			
		

> iam 4m hyderabad
> Studying inter 1st year [11th class]..


coool where in Hyd 
Which College i hav many frnds and i keep visiting Hyd once a Month


----------



## chicha (Dec 27, 2008)

yes we talked about it once in some thread.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 28, 2008)

Shashank
From Hyderabad
Doing my BSc in Animation at Picasso Animation College...... pure telugu!


----------



## azzu (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice to see So Many Guys From A.p
And Especially frm Hyderabad
Shashank Anna is Animation at Picasso college is frm the Aflliated Course frm the Govt(or OU) or its an Ocassional course?
are there any other Design Courses available


----------



## Coool (Dec 28, 2008)

azzu said:


> coool where in Hyd
> Which College i hav many frnds and i keep visiting Hyd once a Month



near to mehidipatnam...studying in mehidipatnam sri chaitanya collage....


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 28, 2008)

azzu said:


> Nice to see So Many Guys From A.p
> And Especially frm Hyderabad
> Shashank Anna is Animation at Picasso college is frm the Aflliated Course frm the Govt(or OU) or its an Ocassional course?
> are there any other Design Courses available



The college is affilated to pujjab technical university and centinnial college....students who complete thies BSc at picasso get a govt certified certificate...so no worries....right now there are three major courses Bsc, Msc, and star which is a diploma program.....i chose bsc....


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy newyear to all of you guys!


----------



## azzu (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year To all U Guys 
Vamsi Anna Wen R u Comin To Eluru ?


----------



## Coool (Jan 1, 2009)

Haype Nu YeAr 2 alllL....


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 3, 2009)

@azzu

Now I am in Eluru ra. Just came here for 2 days halt.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 3, 2009)

neenu kooda andhra pradesh nunchE(Tirupati)

B.com(Computer Applications) IInd year chaduvutunnanu.


----------



## mmharshaa (Jan 3, 2009)

Done  B.E (Mech. Engg.) in  GITAM  COllege Of Engineering last year ( Now its a University!!!)

Now in Chennai...Working for s/w company...


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 3, 2009)

mmharshaa said:


> Done  B.E (Mech. Engg.) in  GITAM  COllege Of Engineering last year ( Now its a University!!!)
> 
> Now in Chennai...Working for s/w company...



which company sir?
is there any effect of financial crisis on your company? 
I too am a student of Gitam COE(last batch through eamcet )


----------



## azzu (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey vamci anna i was away frm Net coz of xams . Hope we had met iam prstly in nizambad and wil b in HYD tommorow


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 25, 2009)

azzu i suggest you concentrate on your competitive exams than on the forums for now. After EAMCET you are a free bird and can improve your knowledge by these forums.


----------



## vamsi360 (May 8, 2009)

bump


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

in...


----------



## vamsi360 (May 8, 2009)

andaru exams ela rasaru?
maaku exams over....happy...dil khush


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

Maaku results kuda vachesai


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 14, 2009)

maaku degree 2nd year resluts inka raavali.

Exams Eppudo ayipoyayi....

@cool.... emi chaduvu tunnav?


----------



## Coool (May 14, 2009)

^ Inter 1st year ipoyindi...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 14, 2009)

percentage enta...?

interrogate chestunnanu anukovaddu. Just asking..


----------



## Coool (May 14, 2009)

76%


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 15, 2009)

oooooopsyyyy...... what are your main subjects...?


----------



## Coool (May 15, 2009)

MPC


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 15, 2009)

then, all the best for your improvement exam. When is it?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 15, 2009)

Aha Digit forum lo inta mandi telugu vallu vunnara,Namaste anna andariki,Here you go my details
Sri Harsha,
Anantapur,
Btech disc in 3rd year,
Now Bsc Final Year,got my 4th sem Results yesterday,yeah pappu pass ho gaya with 91.3% in groups.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 15, 2009)

wats the exit polls sayin in andra

esari aa ysr gadey na??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 15, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> wats the exit polls sayin in andra
> 
> esari aa ysr gadey na??


 
I think you are seriously concerned with YSR.

hung vastundani andaru anukuntunnaru. kaani evari dheemato vallu unnaru...

i wish prp would come into ruling. i've voted for them.to whom you guys voted....?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 9, 2009)

Nenu kuda prp ke vesa,adi kuda rendu sarlu,mana so called strict voting procedure has allowed me to vote twice.Aina kuda prp ala punch istadi ani anukoledu.
So inko 5 years lo ee YSR gadu inkenni kotlu tini chastado.
Kani bale plan chesadu ga Sabita indrareddy ki Home ichi,edo dummy Home minister ni petti adi kuda vadi control loki techkunnadu kada item gadu.
So inko 5 years mana batuku bustand ye annamata.Em cheddam better luck next time.



> Saroja!...vadammaa


Bale vundi annayya idi.Ekkado vinnatte vundi,ye movie lodi?


----------



## Coool (Jun 9, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Bale vundi annayya idi.Ekkado vinnatte vundi,ye movie lodi?



Adhi eala marachi poyav??? Ullasanga utsahanga Super movie!!!


And my fav lyrics: 

*i25.tinypic.com/jue7ac.gif


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 9, 2009)

nenu aa movie chudaledu mama.
I know your next reaction.


----------



## Coool (Jun 9, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> nenu aa movie chudaledu mama.
> .



Telugu lo must watch movie adhi...




sriharsha_madineni said:


> I know your next reaction.



Bayataki cheppai...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 9, 2009)

Coool said:


> Telugu lo must watch movie adhi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Vadhu saroja Vadhu....*


----------



## Coool (Jun 9, 2009)

^^ Ni avatar keka...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 9, 2009)

Gopi nee avatar,signature keka mama.
Avunu tappakunda chudali mama Ullasanga Utsahanga.
DVD release ayyinda? 
sarojaaaaaaaaaaa nuvvu matram keka mama.
Avunu ra moderators ni ela tappinchukunnav mama!!Nuvvu nijanga keka.


----------



## Coool (Jun 10, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> DVD release ayyinda?



Yeah..iyyendhi..




sriharsha_madineni said:


> Avunu ra moderators ni ela tappinchukunnav mama!!Nuvvu nijanga keka.



Mods eavvaru profile pic chudale anukunta...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 10, 2009)

Ullasmga... Ustahamga... DVD eppudo release ayindi. Cinema Bagundi. Kaakapothe hero gaa inka manchi vaadini evarina pettundacchu.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks...

sarojaaaa vadhoo vadhoooo


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks...

sarojaaaa vadhoo vadhoooo


----------



## rajhot (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi all...
Naadhi vizag..
Engg chennai lo chesa....presently working in bangalore(S/w bemmi ).


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2009)

Avunu babailu ee thread ni manam chit chat ki move cheste baguntundi emo,Emantaru?
Education thread lo mana sollu chuste mods vuri veskoni chastaru emo.


----------



## rajhot (Jun 10, 2009)

Vallaki ardham kaadhu ga..serious ga discuss chesthunnam anukuntaru le


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2009)

He he he Bagundi idi edo,Raj nee posts chala chusa Nokia threads lo,Kani nuvvu kuda telugu anukoledu.


----------



## rajhot (Jun 10, 2009)

antha a engilipisu dhaya 
Nenu kuda expect cheyya ledhu intha mandhi telugu vallu untaru ani...inthaka mundhu kuda ilantidhe oka thread vesaru evaro..emayyindho adhi..
Desibond kuda AP nunche anukunta..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2009)

Desibond kuda telugu na??
Ayyo
Apple 3.0 preview event thread to vo range lo kotkunnam kada telika!
Aina naa location chusi kuda emi analedu desibond eppudu tanu kuda Telugu ani,Chudali PM chesta!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 12, 2009)

Avunu.. Desiibond telugu vaade. Atanidi Tenali. Chaala pedda vaadu manakante.


----------

